# stripped threads



## rout1111 (Sep 23, 2008)

I got a pattern cutter from MLCS and the tiny bearing screw hole threads are stripped.
I dont want to return it etc... hassle... I put some wood glue on the threads...
anyone use epoxy or teflon and have luck..???


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Can you tap it and put in a bigger grub screw?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rout

Just call the 800 number and I'm almost sure they will ship you a replacement...
free of charge,they know it can happen from time to time..

You don't want to use a damage router bit,,in anyway shape or form, it's like driving a car and the steering wheel comes off/free now and then..you are out of total control ,it's a little thing but it can be a big thing real quick  

Make the free call 
1-800-533-9298
"Any MLCS item can be returned for any reason within 3 YEARS for refund, exchange, or replacement."

Note ,,they don't want you to put out any money to get it back to them for the trash can,the norm.  
=========




rout1111 said:


> I got a pattern cutter from MLCS and the tiny bearing screw hole threads are stripped.
> I dont want to return it etc... hassle... I put some wood glue on the threads...
> anyone use epoxy or teflon and have luck..???


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings (your name here) and welcome to the router forum. I ditto what BJ has said, just be safe, and they will send out a replacement.



rout1111 said:


> I got a pattern cutter from MLCS and the tiny bearing screw hole threads are stripped.
> I dont want to return it etc... hassle... I put some wood glue on the threads...
> anyone use epoxy or teflon and have luck..???


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Never use a damaged bit. There is no way for you to secure that screw safely. One phone call is not a hassle, and the odds are it will save you from a serious injury.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I would say that a piece of metal between the eyes would be a considerably bigger hassle than a phone call.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"it's like driving a car and the steering wheel comes off/free"

Believe it or not, that's happened to me when I was about 18, in a company panel van.


----------

